# Certainteed Landmark Architectural Roofing vs. GAF Timberline HD Architectural Roof



## KG2013 (Sep 2, 2013)

I've been comparing Certainteed Landmark shingles to GAF Timberline HD shingles for our new home construction. Which would you recommend and why. Also, which is less expensive. We want to try to cut costs, but don't want to sacrifice quality. Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

I would recommend landmarks. This is what i have. There are alot of homes in my town which have timberline's. I've noticed some not all are showing signs of streaking on the roof. Especially the Hickory color. I also seen a weather wood color showing signs of streaking. Both these roofs are relatively new. 5 years or less. The bottom-line is this. Timberlines is the number one preferred shingle where i live. A few roofs here and there are showing signs of streaking. Mine and my neighbors both look great no streaking. Also i just 3 months ago put new roof on garage. It matched house roof beautifully. The house roof is 6 years old. Landmark mission brown. My neighbor has the landmark in the grey color.

Landmarks are a little more then timberlines in my area.


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

747 said:


> I would recommend landmarks. This is what i have. There are alot of homes in my town which have timberline's. I've noticed some not all are showing signs of streaking on the roof. Especially the burnt sierra color. I also seen a weather wood color showing signs of streaking. Both these roofs are relatively new. 5 years or less. The bottom-line is this. Timberlines is the number one preferred shingle where i live. A few roofs here and there are showing signs of streaking. Mine and my neighbors both look great no streaking. Also i just 3 months ago put new roof on garage. It matched house roof beautifully. The house roof is 6 years old. Landmark mission brown. My neighbor has the landmark in the grey color.
> 
> Landmarks are a little more then timberlines in my area.


A+++ I'm with Jumbo-Jet Landmarks look much more _*Regal *_to me


----------



## Larryh86GT (Feb 2, 2013)

I just had Landmark Burnt Sienna shingles installed on my roof last week and they look pretty decent.


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

It doesn't look like gaf has the burnt sienna color. The roof must be hickory in my town. Those are definitely timberlines. I remember seeing them roof it. Moderate streaking on the roof.

You did rite going with landmarks.


----------



## PAHome (Feb 16, 2012)

CertainTeed Landmarks and GAF Timberline are pretty much the same price wise. CertainTeed is a heavier shingles. I work with both products and I would personally go with CertainTeed if it was me home. 

www.pa-homeimprovements.com
PA Home Improvements Inc.
764 North 9th Street 
Stroudsburg PA 18360
"your local roofing experts"
570-484-ROOF​


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

Find somebody that knows how to install your shingles - correctly!!


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+1

Install is most primary. 

In terms of the shingle quality, another vote for the Landmarks.


----------

